# List of alternatives to Staff Pad for note entry?



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 11, 2020)

what are some windows alternatives to staffpad for note entry by pen input? I know somebody mentioned notion for the apple side of the aisle, but does anybody have any meaningful comparison between staff pad and windows alternatives?

I really don't care about the staffpad libraries - and with the extra time involved to get it to recognize most of my input, it's actually much quicker for me to draw in midi notes with a mouse.


----------

